# Pollination from a hemp farm?



## Joken (Sep 13, 2016)

Friends that grow came over to check my plants for seeds and they found a  few, but not many compared to theirs. It seems there is a commercial  hemp farm about 10 miles north of us and they are pretty sure that's  where the pollen came from. This really sucks for these guys and I see  the problem getting worse over time. Heck, who knows what our neighbors  are growing.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2016)

Wind blowing pollen?  I learned last year that bees don't pollinate cannabis as the pollen doesn't have enough protein in it for bees to use... My interesting fact for the day.. 

I hope i don't get any stray pollination..bummer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2016)

Ten miles is like quite a distance.  Although the wind can carry pollen that far, it generally does not.  I read up on this a while back.  I, personally, think I would be more suspect of hidden hermies or someone closer with male plants if you got seeds.  

What an interest tidbit about bees, Rosebud.  I also read that bees stay within about 3 miles of their hive.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2016)

I wonder how many wing flaps 3 miles is?


----------



## Joken (Sep 13, 2016)

I suspect that if it can cross the Mediterranean sea, it can travel a few miles to my house.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cannabist Q&A: Pollen worries, shopping advice, warning labels

By Susan Squibb, The Cannabist Staff

Welcome to our Ask The Cannabist column. Clearly you have questions about marijuana, be it a legal concern, a health curiosity, a Colorado-centric inquiry or something more far-reaching. Check out our expansive, 64-question Colorado marijuana FAQ first, and if you&#8217;re still curious, email your question to Ask The Cannabist at [email protected].

Hey, Cannabist!
If I was a grower, I would be very upset about anyone growing hemp on large fields, because of pollen drifting onto my sensimilla plants and ruining my seedless strain. Is there any concern out there?  &#8211;Gary Ganja Grower

Hey, Gary!
Yes, hemp is now a licensed agriculture crop in Colorado and marijuana growers have a real concern with pollen from industrial hemp plants cross-pollinating marijuana. Marijuana flowers, as you know, are unpollinated female plants, and cross pollination will essentially ruin the marijuana by making seeds.

I asked Canada-based international hemp agriculture consultant Anndrea Hermann for more information.  &#8220;According to pedigree hemp production regulation in Canada, a range up to 5,000 meters (3 miles) are required for isolation between different pedigree and different cultivars,&#8221; Hermann said.

Hemp is pollinated primarily by wind.  Hermann said most pollen travels about 100 yards.  But depending on the weight and size of pollen and other natural conditions, wind-borne pollen can travel for miles, up to 2,000 miles away from the source. Hermann states, if the wind blow towards the marijuana plants, the hemp pollen will find the plants because the male pollen wants to pollinate the females. This is Cannabis Sex 101.

Bees can also pollinate hemp. Bees travel up to 3 miles from the hive.

Another factor is the hemp plants&#8217; growing season. Hermann says &#8220;hemp has an indeterminate growth, some plants will be in full seed set while others are just flowering. Other nearby crops maybe finished pollinating and the hemp crop still had pollen. If bees are hungry they will find both cannabis plants.&#8221;

What is the solution to what Hermann calls a &#8220;natural cannabis cultural clash&#8221;?  Basically, grow marijuana 10 miles or more away from hemp.  Hermann clarifies, indoor grows with air filters and environmental controls can be effective, and pretty high tech to protect from pollination.  Ultimately there remains a risk, this is cannabis plant sex we&#8217;re talking about! XO


http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/05/...n-seeds-pain-management-warning-labels/10289/


----------



## Joken (Sep 13, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Cannabist Q&A: Pollen worries, shopping advice, warning labels
> 
> By Susan Squibb, The Cannabist Staff
> 
> ...




Thanks for the post. There doesn't appear to be much of a solution to our problem. Maybe the hemp market is fictional.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2016)

According to this article, you should be safe at 10 miles away.  Although pollen can travel long distances, it generally doesn't.  I really would be looking for another source of the pollen if you are 10 miles away.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 16, 2016)

Bees will work the best nectar flow that's close to the hive but 7 miles I is about max for bees to fly in search of nectar I worked for a bee company one time.


----------

